# Google Book Scanner



## jimdoc (Nov 16, 2012)

http://hackaday.com/2012/11/16/google-books-team-open-sources-their-book-scanner/

https://code.google.com/p/linear-book-scanner/


----------



## rusty (Nov 17, 2012)

I highly doubt any of our members are going to spend the hours required to scan a book wither its through an automated process or not. It took me over a week just to scan and proof Hoke's - Refining Precious Metals Wastes. And then I got it wrong the first time by missing a page then had to go back to insert the culprit.

I noticed from a recent forum post that that 1rst release is still floating around, folks complaining about the missing page. It's unfortunate that first copy can not be put out of its misery.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 17, 2012)

rusty said:


> I highly doubt any of our members are going to spend the hours required to scan a book wither its through an automated process or not. It took me over a week just to scan and proof Hoke's - Refining Precious Metals Wastes. And then I got it wrong the first time by missing a page then had to go back to insert the culprit.
> 
> I noticed from a recent forum post that that 1rst release is still floating around, folks complaining about the missing page. It's unfortunate that first copy can not be put out of its misery.



Yeah, that's the edition I had. Just finally got the missing page a short time ago.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 17, 2012)

rusty said:


> I highly doubt any of our members are going to spend the hours required to scan a book wither its through an automated process or not. It took me over a week just to scan and proof Hoke's - Refining Precious Metals Wastes. And then I got it wrong the first time by missing a page then had to go back to insert the culprit.
> 
> I noticed from a recent forum post that that 1rst release is still floating around, folks complaining about the missing page. It's unfortunate that first copy can not be put out of its misery.



Oh, and thanks for all the work of getting it up here! I'm very grateful!


----------



## rusty (Nov 18, 2012)

AndyWilliams said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt any of our members are going to spend the hours required to scan a book wither its through an automated process or not. It took me over a week just to scan and proof Hoke's - Refining Precious Metals Wastes. And then I got it wrong the first time by missing a page then had to go back to insert the culprit.
> ...




You could upgrade to the revised book, palladium has a link for the download in his sig file. I'm not sure if he has a link to the companion book "Testing Precious Metals" by the same author. Available here:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/14426836/Testing-Precious-Metals-CM-Hoke1


----------



## Palladium (Nov 18, 2012)

One of them links below will take you to a complete collection of pretty much everything that has been posted on the forum as far as documents. Well not everything, but all the pertinent stuff anyways.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 18, 2012)

Palladium said:


> One of them links below will take you to a complete collection of pretty much everything that has been posted on the forum as far as documents. Well not everything, but all the pertinent stuff anyways.



Umm, Lol, Pd, your link to Hoke takes one to the version missing page 63. :shock:


----------



## Geo (Nov 18, 2012)

yep, hes right.


----------

